# New Samsung HT-EM45....HELP!!!



## xygyx (Feb 9, 2013)

Just purchased a Samsung HT-EM45 blu ray home theater system, got it all set up, got all of the updates loaded, but cannot figure out how to get it to perform the simple act of playing a frigging blu ray disc. There are quite a few menus to sort through...you think that if you had it set on the right input, that it would just play the damned disc when you put it in, but NO!! I tend to think of myself as somewhat tech savvy, but this is really making me feel like an idiot right about now. Can someone please help me with this?:facepalm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Blu-Ray players are no different than a standard DVD player and are generally just plug and play. Basic configuration options will be covered in the User Manual and/or Quick Setup Guide.

Do you see the Player logo and menu system when the TV is set to the proper input? How is it connected to the TV? For Blu-Ray support it will need to be via HDMI.

Test with a different disc and/or test with a DVD.

Assuming you are seeing the player logo on the TV, it should play a disc. If the player is unable to play a disc, you should get some sort of error message. If not, the player is likely faulty.


----------

